# Kurios: Amazon verkauft auch Lebensmittel und ist vor allem mit Kaffee sehr erfolgreich [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kurios: Amazon verkauft auch Lebensmittel und ist vor allem mit Kaffee sehr erfolgreich [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kurios: Amazon verkauft auch Lebensmittel und ist vor allem mit Kaffee sehr erfolgreich [Anzeige]


----------



## coffeinfreak (18. September 2010)

Noch "kurioser":

Amazon.de: Fasanenbrot Bäckerei - Lebensmittel & Getränke


----------



## skdiggy (18. September 2010)

haha wenn man das brot geliefert bekommt hat man 4 tage altes brot


----------



## Dude101 (18. September 2010)

Das was die anbieten ist großteils einfach viel zu teuer und bei Sachen wie Brot ziemlich witzlos.


----------



## FX60 (18. September 2010)

Ich habe bei Amazon schon mal testweise Lebensmittel eingekauft. Gerade mit exotischeren Marken, die nicht in jedem Wald-und-Wiesen Supermarkt um die Ecke zu finden sind, kann man sich so eindecken, insofern es abgepackte oder konservierte Sachen sind die ohne Kühlung Monate oder Jahre haltbar sind. Alles andere an frischen Waren lässt sich ohne übertriebenen Aufwand eh nicht versenden.

Dicke Kritikpunkte am derzeitigen Stand sind mMn vor allem die hohen Preise, die oft schlechte Verfügbarkeit / Lieferzeit und die hohen Versandkosten. Die Ware kommt ja meistens von Subunternehmern, und nicht von Amazon direkt. So kommen die Sachen gerade bei Bestellungen mit vielen verschiedenen Einzelartikeln oft kleckerweise nach und nach beim Kunden an, wofür natürlich auch pro Anbieter separat Versandkosten berechnet werden. 

Gerade in Deutschland, wo ein weltweit einzigartiger Preiskampf im Lebensmittelhandel herrscht, wird man sich so nur schwer durchsetzen können. Die Leute schauen aufs Geld, in keinem anderen Land der Welt wird gemessen am Einkommen weniger für Lebensmittel ausgegeben als bei uns.

Naja, ich will auch nicht alles mies machen. Die Sache ist ja auch noch im Betastadium .


----------



## Black_Beetle (18. September 2010)

Ich finde es zum kotzen das hier News verfasst werden die rein garnichts mit der Seite zu tun haben.

Das einzigste worum es hier geht, scheinen die Links zu Amazon zu sein, mit denen Geld verdient wird.

@pcgh_21 Wozu bitte diese News? *ohje*


----------



## svigo (18. September 2010)

versteh ich net die DOlce Gusto kosten über 4 € bei dene
da gibts die genau so teuer im Laden


----------



## push@max (18. September 2010)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Ich finde es zum kotzen das hier News verfasst werden die rein garnichts mit der Seite zu tun haben.



Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Die News ist zwar recht interessant...hat aber mal nichts mit IT und Hardware zu tun.

Was wird den gerade bei Otto gerne bestellt?


----------



## Burner (18. September 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Die News ist zwar recht interessant...hat aber mal nichts mit IT und Hardware zu tun.
> 
> Was wird den gerade bei Otto gerne bestellt?


Hallo,

also 1. hat e-business immer etwas mit IT zu tun, oder? (OK, der Einwand ist vielleicht ein bisschen formal )
aber 2. haben die Interessen eines der Hauptanzeigenkunden von PCGH doch sehr wohl etwas mit der Existenz dieser Website und damit auch mit den Interessen der Leser zu tun.

Oder drängen sich jetzt plötzlich Alle danach demnächst Paid Content zu konsumieren, statt eventuell Kaffee-Werbung zwischen den Mainboards zu finden?


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2010)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich es nicht gut heißen kann, das Amazon der sowieso schon fast alles verkauft nun auch noch Lebensmittel verkauft und so kleinere Läden noch mehr auseinandernimmt, naja


----------

